# Train Show Salt Lake City



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasatch Rails Train Show at the Utah State Fair Park In Salt Lake City, Utah. All scales show opens Nov. 6 Friday at 3pm to 8pm, Sat Nov 7 9am to 6pm, Sun Nov 8 10am to 4pm.. The Utah Garden Railway Society with have their layout running.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

The k27 ,batterie powered super smoker will be there on Saturday,between 11 am and 3 pm,creating foggy conditions,at least for a while!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

How's it going out there? Looking like a good show?


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Not well attended show but then again we were upstairs so that was an issue for visitors no elevator. No G scale stuff for sale mostly the smaller stuff..

NO K-27 super smoker either.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Our club just did a show in Omaha very low attendance.

Don


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

had to see a doctor at 8 th am,from there after I took the pills it was a no go,I still under the drugs,feel like its not me!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Get well soon!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Manfred maybe we'll see you next time at the Thanksgiving Point Train Show in January. Get well.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

got my sugar baby# 2 result today,did the first hara-kiri style injection hopefully just a few months,should be ok in January,try my best. Manfred


----------

